# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Hawaiian music

## Sellars

Hi all, 

one of my musical loves is hawaiian. On a lot of the old pictures of artists are mandolins, but i can't recall ever hearing one in an ensemble. 

So what hawaiian cds/songs do feature the mandolin?

and perhaps more importantly: what kind of things did they play? simple chord strumming, melody lines, chord solos?

any thoughts would be welcome!

----------


## Jason Kessler

I, too, love Hawaiian music, but I think the mandolin was likely only used as a chordal instrument in the background. I can't recall ever hearing it used as a lead instrument mixed up front.

----------


## psann

this is a copy of a message from the fretted friends list:



Aloha Kakou, (Greetings to everyone)

This is a gift (Makana) from the Kamahamaha Schools.

It is great (Maika`i) You can play along with the songs in their 
book.

Download book here 
http://ksdl.ksbe.edu/nahenahe/Nahenahe_Series01.pdf

Listen to the radio program using the book here 
http://nahenahe.ksbe.edu/

I spoke with Henry, the director, and he suggested that we send an 
email to the school in support of other courses like this. That is 
how they get funding. They need to know that their programs are 
benefiting the community.

Enjoy.

Joyce
www.ukuleleuniverse.com
www.ukuleleclubs.net
www.alohayall.net

----------


## swampstomper

Jethro liked to play Hawaiian tunes -- listen to his blistering Indiana March (w. Jerry Byrd) on the "Jazz from the Hills - Country All Stars" CD. Not the soft Hawaiian sound, but typical of the marches.

----------


## Gary S

Some fun Hawaiian tunes I used play on the mandolin were,
Hilo March
Little Grass Shack
Beach at Wikiki
Hula Blues

Listen to Sol Hoopi, Jerry Bird, R Crumb and others. Ry Cooder did a fine Hawaiian record with Gabby Pahinui that probably has some mandolin. Good luck...Gary Silverstein

----------


## om21ed

i just got back from a Hawian vacation. really enjoyed all the music, esp. the slack key guitar which i was thinking one could include some mando, although I gather that traditionally its a solo form--but I heard it with simple uke strum accompaniment--anyone tried it with mando. I was thinking of that Ry Cooder disc (Chicken Skin Music ? another name for slack key I think) Any old recordings of mando hawian duets out there ?

----------


## delsbrother

Ditto Cooder/Gabby Pahinui records..

For more vintage mando stuff look for CD reissues of John Kameaaloha Almeida and King Bennie Nawahi.

There are also pictures of Hawaiian bands with mandolins (even harp mandolins), but I think the consensus is most were strung as taro-patches and not mandolins.. I think a lot of that music has been lost to time - for example, harp guitars (and harp-_Hawaiian_ guitars! ) seem to have played an important part in early Hawaiian music. Anyone know what that stuff sounds like?

----------


## Sellars

I just found out that Ry Cooder is playing mandolin on the opening track of the Rough Guide to Hawaii. I'm not a big Ry fan, but his playing blew me away!

Man! The mandolin fitted so well that is makes you wonder why it hasn't become one of the standard instruments in Hawaiian music.

Are there any leads or suggestions to learn to play this style on the mando?

----------


## Sellars

Is there a general lack of hawaiian enthousiasts on theis forum or are you all asleep?

----------


## WireBoy

we're all asleep bruddah. we like hawaii music just fine, but#we're on island time.

----------


## mandolooter

Makaha Son of Niihau have mandolin on a few of there older albums.  I'll have to go back and look before i post which ones tho.

As for island time , well I moved away in 93 and Im still on it! Okole maluna folks! Im pau...

----------


## Wesley

www.dancingcat.com is a record label website that has a lot of historical info, links, lists of guitar tunings ect. It's worth checking out.

----------

